# What Jars Do you Put Fry In?



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

So I am researching Betta Breeding,for hope of one day breeding bettas could yyou please give me a link with the appropriate jar that I would use for fry??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Google "Beanie Baby Boxes"...I'll be getting some soon. For now I use gallon pickle jars and quart mason jars.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

How much of the boxes will I need?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Depends on how many spawns you have. Get at least 100 for a start.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am just gonna get my grandmas pickle jars until I save my money! It is $300 for 100 beanie babie jars!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

You can get 48 beanies for $65 at wholesalecases dot com to jar juveniles.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

BettaLover659 said:


> I am just gonna get my grandmas pickle jars until I save my money! It is $300 for 100 beanie babie jars!!


Holy mackerel!!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Google "Beanie Baby Boxes"...I'll be getting some soon. For now I use gallon pickle jars and quart mason jars.


Beanie Baby Boxes?! I would have never thought of that. I think my aunt use to buy those all the time during the Beanie Baby craze (she had a room devoted to them :Þ).


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I collect used 2 ltr square plastic drink bottles (from mineral water or what ever - about 10cm x 10cm x height) which I then cut in half. When fry need to be bottled, they temporarily go in them. It's very cheap - better than spending $300. Since you're not planning on breeding anytime soon, you can start collecting them.
I must warn you though, doing daily wc on these is time consuming specially when you have a large spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What do you use for lids?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been collecting whatever jars I can get from work. They are fairly large, but at least they are free. Large ranch bottles, tartar sauce, olives, cherries, etc.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What im going to use are pickle and mason jars I've collected.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I really like Mason jars.....it's more traditional  I don't like gallon pickle jars because it's difficult to get a good grip during water changes so I use the Masons...just clean 100% everyday.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yup


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Wal-Mart sells 1 gallon plastic jugs for under $3.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> What do you use for lids?


I don't usually use lids but if I had to, I would either use the top half of the bottle or plain carton from cereal boxes or what ever. 

I don't usually bottle them all at once. I keep them together as long as I can. So it's possible for me to float the bottle in the tank and see if it is a potential jumper. Or you could cut the bottle rather tall and fill half way to avoid jumping.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, I see.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.superiorshippingsupplies.com/ sells several things breeders could use for shipping, heat packs, insulated containers, bags, etc...

I was thinking about using disposable cups with the bubble dome type lids, 32oz minimum is what id like to keep it, but I'm still looking around for solutions before I attempt to breed.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

@Busted...thank you so much for that link!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea that link was really helpful.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

your welcome.


----------

